# Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10 - fluff pics page 2



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - I knew that they were coming - but MAN that was sooner then anticiated - in 6 hours she went from no visible contractions or anything to trips on the ground!

All are blue eyed, registered, and not sure who all is polled yet - if any....

They were only about 45 minutes old and still a little wet because I am working on the littlest one - she is weak and not standing.... but ate 1.5 ounces of colostrum.

This was the first standing when I got home and was still really wet and next to momma on one side of the stall

3# 10 ounces - doeling blue eyes black only around the one eye and very small patch










4# 3 ounces - doeling blue eyes black around both eyes










2# 10 ounces - doeling - blue eyes, black around both eyes.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

TOO CUTE!!! :drool: Send me that second doeling!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

*CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!!*

WOW....Mama did VERY well!!

Hope the littlest one gets stronger and soon....they are ADORABLE!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

3 doelings, you lucky duck!!! :stars: congratulations and good luck with the littlest one... ray: that she pulls through.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

She definately is a little fighter - she has had BoSe, Vit E cap, 1.5 ounces colostrum and is baking in the sun - I went out and she lifted her head and watched - which was more than before


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Aww....they are adorable ...congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

ray: hope that little doeling pulls thru for you.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Awesome on the three girls! :wahoo: Precious that they have their own looks even though b & w. ray: for the wee one.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Congrats!! They are so cute.


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Adorable! Congrats.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Oh, CONGRATS!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

WOOHOO! GORGEOUS girls- congatulations!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Congratulations on triplet girls! :wahoo: And so cute! Prayers for the little one to get stronger. ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Congrats!!!!!! They are adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Adorable! And good sized babies! I love their markings!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Thank you all!!!

Little one still is not out of the woods - but she is getting stronger. She is being supplemented with a bottle and she is going to stay inside tonight so that I can watch her.

The middle doeling (the one that is the biggest) is sell pending at the moment.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

It is 8:30 am and I am so excited on how this little one is doing. She didn'twake me up till 7 am and I think it was more so because the dogs started getting restless. i took her out to mom and placed her on the opposite side of the stall from mom and she went just as fast as she could across he stall (trying to run and spring) to her mom - ran right under and started nursing - I am SOOOO excited

The chunky girl, she already has her springs and the start of running down pat. The middle one (first one pictured) has a layed back personality so far and is such a sweety.

Mom is so good with the babies!!!

Dry pics here in a bit


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

thats awesome Allison - love it when they do well like that


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

glad to hear the littlest one is doing well!  and awesome that you already have one sold... no wonder, all three are WAY too cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dehlia's triplets 3/19/10*

Fluffy Pics!!!!










Pending Sale doeling










Middle weight doeling










Light Weight doeling










Trips together - see the size differences!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are ADORABLE!!!!   what cuties!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I cannot get over how they look so similar with color but each has the black in different sizes and areas  
Wonderful that the dinky doeling is doing so much better...she is a fighter for sure!
Adorable babies Allison, Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - she is definatey full of P & V !!! She will let you know if you do something that she doesn't like!! i can't wait to see what they do when they meet Princess and Meadowbrook


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are precious............ :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I noticed in the group pic, they all look like they have knee pads on. An aweosme group there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And they all have black bums also - LOL!


----------

